# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Chen (Ricky) Ye

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of DFRobot

linkedin.com/in/chen-ye-a652481

----------


## Airicist

"Made in China" vs "Innovate with China" - Ricky Ye

Published on Dec 8, 2013




> Founder of DF Robot, Ricky Ye talks about what is inhibiting the Maker Movement in China and the interaction of between the government and the Maker Culture as part of the Hacked Matter Workshops during the 2013 Shanghai Maker Carnival.

----------


## Airicist

Ricky Ye, CEO of DFRobot, talks about AI in programming education

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> Ricky Ye, CEO of DFRobot, talks about AI in programming education, and introduce his simpler way for kids to recognize AI, the Neuron module in Boson kit.

----------

